# Mercury 60/45



## BigRiver01 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a 2000 Merc 60/45 jet in my prior post I wrote that I was kicking it around that I wanted to repower my 16 ft boat. My motor with a new rockproof boot and liner will push my boat right at 30 mph. Is there any kind of modifications or anything I can do to get anymore speed out of my motor? I'm a tournament fisherman and I could use some more speed. Any suggestions or advice will be highly appreciated!


----------



## turne032 (Mar 22, 2010)

that sounds about average. the new rockproof intake actually hurts performance. you would be better to have a stock intake.

the only other option would be to lighten and balance your boat better.

hope the weather changes as i would love to go fishing in some 60 degree weather


----------



## fender66 (Jun 15, 2010)

turne032 said:


> that sounds about average. the new rockproof intake actually hurts performance. you would be better to have a stock intake.
> 
> the only other option would be to lighten and balance your boat better.



Not sure about the rockproof intake, but it makes sense. Certainly agree with the lighter load and balance for sure. I've had improvements adjusting my balance alone. I also seem to have gained better performance (quicker plane and a little speed maybe) by re-adjusting my impeller depth to a tighter tolerance and sharpening it....but just my 2 cents worth.


----------

